# My stuff



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I thought I'd post some of what I have in the armory. Not sure why, I guess it's a male peacock thing in me and I've never had the chance before.
Once I get all the patio furniture out and can get to them I'll post pictures. They are all previously owned (used) but in good shape and were/are well maintained. In the meantime I'll link to the manufacturer's info with vids for those interested.

Ryan Lawnaire 28 (1997?)
http://www.ryanturf.com/products/ryan-aerators-walk-behind/ryan-lawnaire-28/

Ryan Ren o Thin (probably late 90's as it has the 705 B&S ( I have both the flail reel for dethatching and the verticut reel for well, verticutting, and slit seeding. I also have the seed hopper which is useless.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jd4Cmsg0N4

1997 Steiner 420 with 60" rotary deck and plow blade to keep me busy when grass don't grow.
(pics later.)


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Very cool. I have a Craftsman steel blade dethatcher/verticutter that I picked up on Craigslist for $50. Though it gets used exactly once a year, it's one of my most prized possesions 

Looking forward to your tractor pictures. I'm into old(er) tractors, as you know.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

OOo you do have nice toys hehe


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

As they say, "the only difference between little and big boys is the price of their toys."


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Got it all out today and checked and topped off the oil levels. Still need to grease the ones with zerks. Started the Ren-O-Thin up (it's been 2 years) and then shut off the petcock and let it run to drain the bowl. Took picks and put them back. Discovered that the pics didn't take. So sorry about the quality of the retakes in storage.

Ren-O-Thin (has the slitter blades installed. Not as pretty as the manufacturer pics I posted earlier, but in great operating condition.)

Ren-O-Thin seed spreader with the thatching flail blades inside

The Ryan Aerator (also not as pretty as the manufacturer pics I posted earlier, but in great operating condition.)

My faithful, trusty Honda

This one's for you j4c11, The Steiner 420. Sorry for the delay.

Oh, and please ignore the messy garage. It's only got three bays and didn't clean up this year.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

What would be funny is if your first name was actually Ryan, and you can tell people you had your equipment custom made for you.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> What would be funny is if your first name was actually Ryan, and you can tell people you had your equipment custom made for you.


I could consider changing my name.


----------

